# Roto-zip with dust vault



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks pretty cool!! https://www.rotozip.com/en-us/CuttingTools/Pages/cuttingtools.aspx?catid=5122#


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/giveaway-rotosaw-dust-vault-kit-286194/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Another wish list toy. http://fullcircleinternational.com/services/the-radius-360-flexair/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that's cool moore. I haven't seen those sanders before.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Look really cool would like to see how good it works


----------

